# 3 tracts available, Heard, Pickens, MAdison



## Just 1 More (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.templeforest.com/georgia/georgia1.asp


----------



## quality hunter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was on the Heard county tract last year and the dogs are out of control on this tract. Its surrounded by houses and if you see a deer you will see a dog behind it.

Q.H.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 9, 2005)

Great info... Thanks Q.H.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 9, 2005)

I've gone to look at some of the tracks they and other paper companies have listed on their websites and they've always been junk, very poor hunting tracts.

If they're any good they're already leased, and if any good ones come available there's always a waiting list for them. The ones they post on their websites are usually ones that nobody wants to lease!!


----------



## khyde (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree!  I have been checking their site for the last few years and have looked a more than one track and have yet to find a good one.  Of all the timber companies this seem to one of the worst.  But, I’m sure they have a few good tracks that no one will ever let go.


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jun 9, 2005)

They had a 500 acre track for lease last year that was good.  It was in Pickens right next to our club....We just didn't need anymore land.  I was there five minutes and saw a doe.  Temple Inland is one of the better companies to lease from.


----------



## quality hunter (Jun 9, 2005)

I looked at numerous tracts from Georgia to Alabama last year and most were either clear cutt to the dirt or nothing but pines with no hardwoods.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 9, 2005)

I hunt next door to the heard tract and have bidded on it.  

Jim


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jun 9, 2005)

*Heard Co*

The tract listed in Heard Co. was my lease (runs thru June 30th). QT hunted with me here. Way to many dogs. I had it for three years before giving it up this year. We probably saw at least 25 different dogs on this land.


----------



## Gadget (Jun 9, 2005)

Glenn Ryan said:
			
		

> We probably saw at least 25 different dogs on this land.


That would kill the deal for me too!! what a bummer. And I bet the county would do nothing about it.

Were getting ready to have someone come out to trap yotes again on our property, they always get some stray dogs too.

Our county will do nothing about stray dogs. It's left up to us and nature, which can be cruel as I find dogs that are skin & bones, and then some blind cause there ate up with worms so bad. We have to shoot several every year. And then there's the low life locals who dump boxes of puppies and kittens at our camp not to mention older dogs and cats they don't want anymore, can't wait to catch one of em and get em charged with cruelty or something.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 9, 2005)

> We probably saw at least 25 different dogs on this land.


There would be 25 less if I had had it..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 10, 2005)

Alabama leases are interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 10, 2005)

*insurance?*

How much are the other fees like insurance and adminstrative?


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 10, 2005)

*seek and ye shall find*

5.2 Administrative Fees

If an existing recreational lease club does not have an effective email, the administration fee will be $195; however, clubs with email that participate in the electronic lease administration will be charged a reduced rate of $65.

5.3 Insurance Costs

Public Liability Insurance (commercial general liability insurance) endorsed to provide member-to-member coverage, with minimum limits of $1,000,000 per occurrence, $2,000,000 in the aggregate, will be maintained during the lease period. There will be an annual insurance policy fee plus the price of liability insurance calculated on a per acre basis. The insurance policy fee during the 2003-04 Season is $10, insurance costs will be $.20 (twenty cents) / acre.

5.4 Total Lease Price Calculation

   Lease Rate Costs (acres X lease rate)

+ Insurance Cost (acres X insurance rate)

+ Insurance Policy Fee

+ Administration Fee

= Total Lease Price


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 10, 2005)

Whats the cut off date on the bids?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2005)

Mike it does not say what the cutoff date is, but I am sure it cannot be long from now.  The website is acting up and giving a error message right now on the bids.

Jim


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jun 10, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I hunt next door to the heard tract and have bidded on it.
> 
> Jim


Hope you get it Jim,Thats deer country out there.I am still down on the river.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2005)

Perry Hayes said:
			
		

> Hope you get it Jim,Thats deer country out there.I am still down on the river.



Good to hear the old 1274 acres is still alive and kicking.  Hopefully whoever gets it will pass on all bucks under 200"

Jim


----------



## T-N-Upson (Jun 13, 2005)

How do you get to where this land is located? The map is not so clear.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2005)

27 South from Carrollton, once inside Franklin, turn right on 100, then 1/4 mile to right again on 100, 2 miles or so to left on Frolona.  property is about 2 miles on right.

Lots of short cuts to take, but not so easy on directions


----------



## DC-08 (Jun 13, 2005)

Can anyone that leases from this company tell us what you are giving per acre?


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jun 13, 2005)

*Heard*

I was paying $7.75 per acre on the tract listed in Heard. If I would have renewed, It would have been $8.00 per and would not have gone up that much for the next (3) years.
Starting in 2003, any tracts that were not renewed go out for bid to the highest bidder.These bid will vary from $8 to $15 per acre. A friend of mine bid on some land that Temple had in Alabama last year. His bid was $10. The winning bid was $12.50 per. Thats a little to much for a clear cut.
Good luck


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Jun 13, 2005)

How do you know how much or little it would increase over the next three years?


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 13, 2005)

ours was listed in the lease contract for 3 years. after 3 yr. a new contract was written and sent to us for signature.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 14, 2005)

HardCoreHunter said:
			
		

> How do you know how much or little it would increase over the next three years?



you dont unless it is written in stone.  However when we were leasing Temple land (4-5 years ago) in Heard it was raised about a dime an acre per year.  St REgis writes a 50 cent and acre per year.

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 15, 2005)

I submitted a bid as well for a group of men from my church. I bid what I felt like it was worth. Will we know how much it goes for if we do not get it? Good luck to all. Maybe Jim will let me join if he gets it? Maybe if I said he has a nice pink towel he will let me in!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 15, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> I submitted a bid as well for a group of men from my church. I bid what I felt like it was worth. Will we know how much it goes for if we do not get it? Good luck to all. Maybe Jim will let me join if he gets it? Maybe if I said he has a nice pink towel he will let me in!



Mike, Since I now know you have bid, and I know you are rich.....I went ahead and bid 19.50 an acre

Jim


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 15, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Mike, Since I now know you have bid, and I know you are rich.....I went ahead and bid 19.50 an acre
> 
> Jim






HA !!!....I bid 20.00 !!!   

Hey wait a minute ???


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 15, 2005)

Do I hear $21????


----------



## sweatequity (Jun 28, 2005)

*madison county tract*

ok I bid 9.00 an acre for the madison tract and even went and vaguley checked it out.  I refuse to pay more than that for pine trees?  

So did anyone here get it?  I got the number off the gate of the people who had it last year.   If you won the lease and would like to contact them before you fork over some cash shoot me a pm and I will give you the number.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## bubbabuck (Jun 28, 2005)

Still havn't herd anything on my Heard bid !!


----------



## Buzz (Jun 28, 2005)

I also hunted the Heard track the last two years and agree with the previous comments.  Heck, it soured one of my hunting partners so bad - he is not excited in the least to hunt again.  He did not see a deer after opening day but must have seen 15 different dogs in his spot.  Mind you, this guy has killed some good deer and knows how to hunt.  Many of these dogs are the collar wearing type and if you say "so what," legally that makes you worse than a guy that hunts deer at night with a light.  I seem to remember about a guy being convicted of a felony recently for shooting a collared dog now he can no longer vote or own a gun.   

On my side of the lease - I saw considerably more deer, but there was nearly constant sawing, hamming, and a foul mouthed redneck woman that always cussed at her kids at 7:00 am each weekend morning.  I nicknamed her "Mrs. Crabtree" from South Park.  Yeah there are deer there - but it is not my idea of hunting either, it really was awful.


----------



## Shinyhead (Jun 28, 2005)

I hunted the tract in Heard the last two years as well and I am about to the point where I want to give up hunting because of that place. Maybe if it was your second or third club and you only WASTED a couple of mornings there you would be ok.


----------



## quality hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

I also hunted the Heard tract last year or the Dawg pound as we called it.  It was the most miserable hunting  experience yet. I actually thought I was hunting at the animal shelter. The land is beautiful. If you bidded on this tract and you get picked for it, you better get the game warden out there to see what can be done about the dogs, because the the few deer that are there are nocturnal year round. Good luck.


----------

